# Steinhatchee April 15 & 16



## skibum (Apr 7, 2016)

7 friends headed to Steinhatchee next weekend.  We have been many times but this will be our 2nd try at renting boats from the Seahag.  Last time was because of a double booking by one of our 2 guides.  Wont name name's but the other guide agreed to let us follow him around, kinda, well not really.  He left our butts pretty quick.

So, I'm looking for any intel I can get since I'm one of the designated boat drivers.  Very weak tide next weekend w high tide around 10:30 & 11:30am's.   Wish I paid more attention to exactly where we have fished all those past years.  I know I've been down to Pepperfish and in tight around Rocky Creek.   I know to keep the boat in 3-5ft for Trout and what bottom to look for.  Since this isn't a huge tide, will I be able to get in tight to hunt for reds around the high tide times?  Wind direction is calling for 10-15mph out of the north.  When drifting, will I need to find the right depth and the N wind will tend to keep us moving south and along a more consistent depth unlike years past where we were drifting in or out of the shallows? 

I'd be glad to repay any advise with exact details on what we find and don't find,, for anyone else coming just after our trip.  PM's are fine if needed.  Plan to fish artificial and possibly the fly rod if the winds calm down.


Thanks,
Skibum


----------



## fishmonger (Apr 7, 2016)

The north wind is going to be tough, that means a cold front will have just gone through. Wear your Ugg boots for warmth and good luck, and long johns and ski gloves might come in handy.

I would get a few tubes of crickets, and probably some meal worms, and maybe some Powerbait. Bring your catfishing pole, but leave Snoopy at home.

Don't forget your lucky Barbie 

FM


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 7, 2016)

Best advice i can give you is to buy a topspot map of the area.  You will learn more in 10 minutes studying it than riding around all day blindly trying to find fish.  Its April, they will be biting.  

You can catch fish anywhere North of the river as long as you find good grass mixed in with sand patches.  South of the river around the pepperfish islands always holds trout too, but its a longer boat ride down there.   

Ask the folks at seahag to point you in the right direction...they are usually pretty good at that.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 8, 2016)

Unless something changes from this week I wouldn't run south, you won't need to go to far north to find fish.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Apr 8, 2016)

Last time was because of a double booking by one of our 2 guides. Wont name name's but the other guide agreed to let us follow him around, kinda, well not really. He left our butts pretty quick.

Bet it was the same dude. He did some friends of mine the same way last April. Agreed to let them follow him and left them hanging. On a good note they followed me and we limited out. Met the guide coming back in and he only had 2 fish in the boat.
April I usually fish south about a mile past Pepperfish. Typical flats rigs. We will probably be down 15-16 also.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 9, 2016)

Make sure as well to not rent the screaming barnacle.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 10, 2016)

skibum said:


> 7 friends headed to Steinhatchee next weekend.  We have been many times but this will be our 2nd try at renting boats from the Seahag.  Last time was because of a double booking by one of our 2 guides.  Wont name name's but the other guide agreed to let us follow him around, kinda, well not really.  He left our butts pretty quick.
> 
> So, I'm looking for any intel I can get since I'm one of the designated boat drivers.  Very weak tide next weekend w high tide around 10:30 & 11:30am's.   Wish I paid more attention to exactly where we have fished all those past years.  I know I've been down to Pepperfish and in tight around Rocky Creek.   I know to keep the boat in 3-5ft for Trout and what bottom to look for.  Since this isn't a huge tide, will I be able to get in tight to hunt for reds around the high tide times?  Wind direction is calling for 10-15mph out of the north.  When drifting, will I need to find the right depth and the N wind will tend to keep us moving south and along a more consistent depth unlike years past where we were drifting in or out of the shallows?
> 
> ...


Hard to chase reds without a trolling motor, or a push pole. You got pm.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 10, 2016)

A good spot north is doghead coordinates should be on Seahag site. As others have said any spotty bottom area in 3-6' will be good for trout. Read pat mcgiff's reports he give specific colors that are working. But hard to go wrong with gulps in any color. Under a cork or on a jig. Also float a small pinfish or shrimp for trout, blues and Spanish.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 10, 2016)

Just checked coordinates on floridagofishing.com. Taylor county.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 10, 2016)

Dog head would be a bit of a ride in a skiff with the weather of late.


----------



## skibum (Apr 11, 2016)

I agree, it's very hard to hunt Redfish without a trolling motor or pole.  Wish I could take by 18ft G3 but not this trip.  Those 24ft skiffs handle the rough water better than I thought.  We wont see near the waves we saw last time out, TS was brewing in the gulf.  

With the wind direction and limp fishmongerish tides (Yes that reMARK is for you Fishmonger..lol) I'm sure we'll stick to the flats and hope to catch them as best we can.  With two boats at least we can cover more water and search.  Just like to be in the ballpark.  Looking forward to hearing the reports that come out this week.  Will post a trip report when we return...


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 11, 2016)

I will be there this weekend as well.  Fishing Friday and Saturday...   Forecast looks pretty good.  

Good luck and let us know how you do.  Those 24' skiffs are nice and roomy, yall will have a blast.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 11, 2016)

The first thing I would do is invest in a good drift sock.  They make them in several different sizes and will really help with the wind and those giant Carolina Skiffs.  You can fish for reds without a trolling motor, you just have to make sure you do it on the last of the incoming and first of the out going.  Plus, you can't be in a hurry.  That's about a 2-3 hour window.  Had some buddies fish the local tournament over the weekend and they did real good on big trout and reds.  Same type of weather conditions.  You'll do fine.


----------



## skibum (Apr 13, 2016)

bhdawgs said:


> I will be there this weekend as well.  Fishing Friday and Saturday...   Forecast looks pretty good.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you do.  Those 24' skiffs are nice and roomy, yall will have a blast.



We'll be staying right across the street from the seahag.  Stop by for a cold one...   Calling for some nasty winds on Sat.  Anyone tried the 5 gallon drift buckets?


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 13, 2016)

I use a homemade redneck drift sock.  5 gallon bucket with holes drilled in the bottom.  Works like a charm.


----------



## skibum (Apr 13, 2016)

Do the size and/or number of holes make a difference?  Looks like we'll need to slow down as much as possible. We have secured at least 4 buckets split btw the 2 boats.


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 13, 2016)

obviously the more holes you make, the more water will pass through which will speed you up.

we just drill around 5 quarter size holes in the bottom and that works for us.   With two on each boat you ought to be fine.


----------



## doeboy1 (Apr 13, 2016)

I used the bucket method last saturday around pepperfish and was still drifting faster than wanted.


----------



## skibum (Apr 17, 2016)

Had a great time this weekend.  Fri was the best day with only 15-20mph winds.  We limited out on Trout but nothing over 20".  Total for the two boats 26 keepers, 1 puppy red and hundreds of short trout. We fished tater island and found the best depth btw 3 and 5ft.   Once you started seeing lady fish it was time to move.  Made one small effort to get in tight for reds.  

Sat was interesting with 15-25 winds and gusts to 40.   Most wind I've ever fished in my life.  Our 3man boat found 10 keepers before high tide so we decided to spend more time shallow and hunt for reds after that.  Tried Tater first and had some good shots at fish, caught a cpl small ones and lost a possible keeper.   Next we tried Rocky creek and really saw some reds in there.  Just couldn't keep the boat in shallow long enough.   Later in the day a school of jacks came by and caught my first.  Gave the st.croix a workout for sure.    

Can't wait to return and hopefully next time no WIND so I can bring my boat.   I'll throw a cpl pics up tonight.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 17, 2016)

Sounds like y'all had a blast. The reds have been thick around Rockey, bring your G3 back and you will have no problem getting on them.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 18, 2016)

Great job.  If you can catch them when it's blowing like that, imagine what you will do when its ideal !!  Thanks for the report.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks like Thursday should be good this week, looks like yall had fun and weren't stuck in the screaming barnacle.


----------



## skibum (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 19, 2016)

Believe we met yall at the dock Skibum?   Good Job.

We limited on trout Friday, probably caught 30+ keepers and did about the same as yall on Saturday in those winds.  The boat ride sucked coming in Saturday afternoon!   We could not hold our boat inshore for reds either... Should have had a claw anchor.   Good times though!  

My buddy hooked into a huge tarpon around DogHead on Saturday afternoon.   But the fight didn't last long    that was cool to see. 

All fish caught North of the river from Rock Point to Hagens Cove.  

New Penny Gulp, Mantis Gulp, Mirrolures, & live target were the ticket.


----------



## skibum (Apr 19, 2016)

Well done.   We were sitting next to the board so I'm sure you may have spoken with one of us.   We jumped a Tarpon on my first trip years ago to the Hatch .  Didn't last long either but the 10sec of silence afterwards was awesome...lol


----------

